# Was haltet Ihr vom neuen Kopierschutz von Ubisoft?



## xashija (10. März 2010)

Wie unsere Kollegen von pcgameshardware.de bereits im Januar berichteten, hat Spielehersteller Ubisoft Raubkopierern mit einem neuen Online-Kopierschutzden Kampf angesagt.  Neue Spiele des Publishers, wie zum Beispiel Assassin‘s Creed 2 oder das am 13.04.2010 erscheinende Splinter Cell Conviction werden von der neuen Technik geschützt. Allerdings erreichten uns in den letzten Tagen immer wieder E-Mails, in denen sich Mtiglieder der Spiele-Community über das neue System beschwerten. Der Hauptgrund: Der neue Kopierschutz verlangt vom Spieler auch bei Offline-Spielen eine permanente Verbindung zum Internet. Wird die Verbindung unterbrochen, pausiert das Spiel automatisch. Auch bei pcgames.de wurde das Thema bereits heiss diskutiert.

Habt auch Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Schutz-System gemacht? Erzählt uns was Ihr vom neuen Ubisoft-Kopierschutz haltet und nehmt an unserer Umfrage teil.


----------



## Rungor (10. März 2010)

also ich finds schrecklich...grade heute wo fast jeder einer laptop hat sollte man keine internetverbindung für singleplayer spiele brauchen ...

"3. Ich habe überhauptkein Verständnis dafür. Ich werde mir keines der Spiele kaufen, die durch diese Technik geschützt werden."


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. März 2010)

Hab mir letzte Woche AC2 zugeleget, hatte bis jetzt wenig Probleme, bis auf Montag Nachmittag, als wohl laut mehreren Seiten die Server von Ubisoft gestreikt/überlasstet oder was auch immer waren wodruch das Spiel für mehrere Stunden nicht gestartet werden konnte. Das ärgerliche, Leute die sich das Spiel auf andere Art und Weise mit Crack besorgt haben, konnte spielen. Der ehrliche Käufer wird also mal wieder bestarft, während die Affen die sich das Spiel cracken keine Probleme haben. Aber das war schon bei anderen Kopierschutzen so, und wir wohl auch bei neuen so sein, das der ehrliche Käufer das nachsehen hat.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. März 2010)

Es bringt ja doch nix innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten(höchstens) ist auch diese Technik wieder geknackt.

Sinnloses verärgern/vergraulen der "wahren Kundschaft".

Edit: 3 gewählt


----------



## Theor80 (10. März 2010)

Ich denke, man schießt mal wieder gegen die ehrlichen Käufer. Die Cracker werden relativ schnell die Verbindung simulieren können (wenn sie jetzt nicht sogar richtig Ehrgeiz kriegen mal was neues zu cracken).
Sollte Ubisoft irgendwann mal pleite gehen, aufgekauft werden oder keine Lust mehr haben werden die Server abgestellt (sind ja laufende Kosten) der Support macht nichts mehr (z.B. Gothic 3, da war das Spiel noch nicht fertig, aber PB und JW war es egal).
Single Player Spiele konnte man wunderbar unterwegs aufm Laptop spielen. Das kann man jetzt nur noch per Stick, und das kostet z.T. ne Menge. Und im Auslandsurlaub zocken erst...
Es gibt immer noch Gegenden, auch in Deutschland, wo es keine Internetflatrates gibt.


Alles in allem ein Schildbürgerstreich, weil ich mir aus den Gründen kein Spiel mit dem Kopierschutz zu legen werde!


----------



## Areos (10. März 2010)

jo jedes spiel bis jetzt egal ob steam oder sonst was ist entweder zum release schon gecrackt oder ne woche danach. im endefekt wird da geld für nen kopierschutz rausgeworfen wo nichts bringt. da können sie sich das geld sparen und das spiel billiger machen dann kaufens bestimmt auch mehr.


----------



## Evilmirakoli (10. März 2010)

Was Ubisoft macht ist Wunschdenken. Haltet euch fest: Sie sind wirklich der Meinung, dass ihr super-duper-mega Internetkopierschutz Raubkopien VERHINDERT.
Dabei haben sie nichts anderes erreicht, als die ganze Raubkopierszene auf sich zu hetzen. 

Bioware macht es vor! Sie "schützen" ihre Games nur mit einem CD-Key. Sind sie dadurch verarmt? Nein! 
Es ist simpel. Die Leute, die Raubkopien spielen, haben sowieso nicht genug Geld für ein Original.
Also werden sie es auch nicht kaufen, wenn es nicht gecrackt wurde.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. März 2010)

ich finde das mehr als nur lächerlich, als würden die das nicht schaffen das spiel zu cracken, nen monat und se habens, im endeffekt nutzlos-.- nur das man geld rausschmeißt und die kundne vergrault


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2010)

Die werden wohl eher Einbußen hinnehmen müssen, weil es immernoch genug Leute gibt die ihren PC nicht (dauerhaft) mit dem Internet verbunden haben und diese werden ihre Spiele nicht mehr kaufen, diejenigen die die Spiele vorher nicht gekauft sondern gecrackt haben werden dieses mal etwas länger dafür brauchen, aber im Endeffekt werden sie auch dieses System überlisten und sich sicherlich keines der Spiele KAUFEN ^^


----------



## Skapp (10. März 2010)

Hallo

Da dieser sogenannte Kopierschutz ist eigentlich ein reiner ist Launcher (was auch alle Leute wissen müssten die das Spiel haben), sehe ich kein problem damit das diese Spiele online gespielt werden müssen.Auch Laptop Benutzer(wozu ich acuh gehöre)haben auch kein wirklich Porblem damit da man sich auch ne günstige Datenflat holen kann(ich sag nur eins es muss ja nicht immer der T-Mobile Comfort L Vertragt sein ^^)


----------



## Arosk (10. März 2010)

Relativ... lächerlich...


----------



## Rudi TD (10. März 2010)

Würde es auch nur im Ansatz etwas bringen, könnte ich es nachvollziehen, aber auch dieser Kopierschutz war nach nichtmal einer Woche geknackt.

So werden ehrliche Kunden vergrault, so ein Spiel werde ich mir *niemals *kaufen!

Schon traurig, dass man sich mitlerweile schon für legal erworbene Spiele cracks besorgen muss. Siehe hier.


----------



## Darussios (10. März 2010)

Ich habe AC1 durchgespielt und fand es schon damals richtig geil, weswegen ich jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Mangel an AC1 sehe, ich hab nur gesehen, dass AC2 noch besser wird und wollte es entsprechend auch zocken.

Aber ich werde kein Offlinespiel holen, dass eine stabile, dauerhafte Internetverbindung vorraussetzt und durch dessen Onlinebindung eventuell Daten übertragen werden, die ich gar nicht preisgeben will.
Es gibt, wie bereits oft gesagt, viele Gegenden ohne DSL oder mit Internetproblemen und viele haben auch keine Flatrate.

Ich habe zwar eine Flatrate, aber von Zeit zu Zeit ordentliche Internetprobleme.
Ich werde mir deshalb nicht AC2 holen, da ich es immer zocken will und net nur, wenn das Internet grade funktioniert.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

Ich finde es frech von Ubisoft. Habe mir Anno 1404 + Venedig gekauft und installiert, Spielspaß 100% und dann als meine Windows 7 Beta ausgelaufen ist, musste ich mein System neuinstallieren und bei dem Starten, sagt er mir: Ich habe das Spiel bereits 3 mal aktiviert... angerufen und sie können da nichts tun und jetzt muss ich bis zum 1.04 warten. Frechheit.


----------



## Rungor (10. März 2010)

Skapp schrieb:


> Auch Laptop Benutzer(wozu ich acuh gehöre)haben auch kein wirklich Porblem damit da man sich auch ne günstige Datenflat holen kann



und warum sollte ich mir extra ne datenflat kaufen nur um ein spiel zu spielen für das ich eh schon 50€ gezahlt hab?^^


----------



## Tikume (10. März 2010)

Wenn ich ein Offline Spiel habe, dann will ich auch die Möglichkeit haben das Offline zu spielen.
Ja, im Normalfall hat man eine Internetverbindung - aber eben auch nicht immer.

z.B. letztens DSL umgestellt, ca 1 Woche ohne Inet gewesen. Steam auf Offlinemodus geschaltet und Dragon Age problemlos zocken können trotz freigeschalteter DLCs.

Wenn die Zukunft so aussieht wie mit dem Ubisoft kopierschutz dann werde ich wohl tatsächlich nach Jahren wieder anfangen müssen irgendwelche dämlichen Cracks zu laden und das geht mir auf die Nüsse.

Das einzige was man aktuell tun kann: Solche Spiele einfach nicht kaufen (und dann auch nicht raubkopieren).


Alternativen: Zumindest nach einer gewissen Zeit sollte man diese Kopierschutzabfrage entfernen.
Ich kann verstehen dass ein Brandaktuelles Spiel stärker geschützt wird, aber wenn das Ding schon 1-2 Jahre alt ist will ich es ohne solche Einschränkungen spielen können.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. März 2010)

Es ist immer in diesem "Krieg", Softwarehersteller gegen Cracker, so, dass letztendlich immer die Softwarehersteller verlieren werden, da letztendlich, mit genügend Know-How, jeder Code, der im Speicher läuft, manipuliert werden kann.

Selbst der TPM Chip der XBOX wurde letztens geknackt. Zwar mit viel Aufwand und Kosten, aber das beweist es nur wieder.

Daher fehlt mir auch das Verständnis für solchen sinnlosen Aufwand.

Achja, zum Thema: Hab mit 2. abgestimmt. Da ich eh nur auf meinem PC spiele, da der Laptop für AC2 zu schwach auf der Brust ist und ich hier zwei Internetleitungen hab, stört mich der Kopierschutz wenig.


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Hab das dritte ausgewählt. Sie schiessen sich ja quasi selbst ins Bein damit. Ehrliche Kunden kaufen das Spiel nicht, weil sie den Kopierschutz dämlich finden oder das Spiel dadurch nicht spielen können. Ist schon mal kein Profit bzw weniger. Das was normal raubkopiert wird wollten sie ja mit der Aktion (wie mit jedem Kopierschutz) in Profit umsetzen.. aber damit vergeigen sie es richtig. War schon damals so bei Command & Conquer Red Alert 3, dass man nur maximal dreimal verwenden konnte zum installieren. Haben auch weniger gekauft :-)


----------



## Hashel (11. März 2010)

1. heutzutage hat jeder ne flat...auch mit langsamer internet geschwindigkeit kann man das spiel spielen
2. wer keine hat...naja für die ist es zwar kacke, aber das dürften wenig sein...von daher bockt es ubisoft nicht
3. es gibt games die bis heute noch keinen crack haben...bioshock 2 war z.b. 1 tag vor release mit crack im internet, bei ac2 jetzt nach ner woche noch keinen...vllt wird noch einer kommen, vllt auch nicht
4. wenn sie sowas schon machen, dann sollen die sich auch ma gescheite server leisten...am wochenende hab ich ne stunde gebraucht bis ich on war, das geht mal garnicht!!!
5. naja ich war fan vom 1. teil...der 2. teil bietet ZAHLREICHE neue verbesserungen, von daher hab ich es mir auch NUR gekauft, weil es noch keinen crack gibt, je länger es keinen geben wird, desto mehr werden es sich kaufen...und das ist ubisofts ziel
6. auch wenn hier viele leute schreiben "ääähhh kack kopierschitz, hol ich mir nie" bin ich mir sicher, das es sich trotzdem wenn auch nur ein paar leute das game gekauft haben da es einfach hammer ist!

amen


----------



## Die Sula (11. März 2010)

Ich habe mal für " Ich habe Verständnis für Ubisoft. Schließlich müssen sie sich ja irgendwie vor Raubkopien schützen" gestimmt.
Finde es eigentlich eine gute Lösung und ich bin eh der Fan von Originalversionen. Allerdings finde ich es schade für die Leute die keinen Internet Zugriff haben.

Ich denke Ubisoft wird daraus ihre Konsequenzen ziehen und einen großen kaufverlust spüren.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. März 2010)

die hersteller kapieren nicht das sie dadurch weniger gewinn machen. der kopierschutz kostet geld, also ist das spiel teurer. würden sie den schutz weglassen könnten sie das spiel billiger verkaufen und den gleichen gewinn machen.
zudem würden es mehr leute kaufen, da genug leute keine spiele mehr mit kopierschutz kaufen, sondern gerade sowas eher runterladen.


----------



## Martel (11. März 2010)

Naja, da der hoch gelobte Kopierschutz schon geknackt wurde ist es nur negativ für Ubisoft. Ich kann das Problem ansich verstehen. Aber warum man die Kunden so vergrault.... Das kann ich nicht verstehen.

Das ein kopierschutz drauf sein muss, damit der Verkauf in der ersten Woche läuft. Das verstehe ich, und ist auch okay. Aber es muss Grenzen haben. Alleine wenn ich bei mir im Sommer im Garten sitze mit meinen Laptop habe ich keine Konstante Internet Verbindung. Das stört mich aber nicht, und ich werden den teufel tuen extra etwas kaufen damit ich noch weiter in die Nachbarschaft strahle.

Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Assasins creed 1 aber 2 werde ich mir nicht kaufen. Ganz gewiss nicht, dann lieber illegal. Auch wenn es von Prinzip aus falsch ist. Ich möchte gerne sehen wie es weiter geht, und bin bereit 50 Euro dafür zu bezahlen. Aber dann bitte so, das es auch offline geht. Das ist für mich genau so ein Grundsatz wie der LAN Modus in SC2. Wird es keinen reinen lanmodus geben, wird es nicht gekauft. Und so am Rande, selbst SC" Beta wurde schon vor längerem gecrackt. Warum die Firmen es doch immer wieder versuchen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (11. März 2010)

Zu meiner Schulzeit hat man dann zur Raubkopie gegriffen, wenn man kein Geld fürs Orginal hatte. Echte Fans haben natürlich zum Orginal gegriffen und sich an der schönen Verpackung, dem Handbuch und dem Orginal-Key zum Onlinespielen gefreut. Heute müsste man als echter Fan eigentlich zum Crack greifen, weil Raubkopien das bessere Spielerlebnis bieten und ich würde dafür sogar einen spürbaren Aufpreis zum Orginalspiel hinblättern - verkehrte Welt: Raubkopie als Premiumprodukt!

Die Computerspielindustrie demontiert sich derzeit selbst. Völlig überzogene Apothekerpreise für verbugte Spiele, die mit Sklavenverträgen ausgeliefert werden. Wer kauft sich sowas? Wer gibt 60 Euro für ein neues Spiel aus, dass dann nach 8h Spielzeit (wenn überhaupt) in der Ecke liegt und verstaubt, während man das mitinstalierte Rootkit noch auf dme Rechner hat und ein Weiterverkauf durch Accountbindung unmöglich ist?
Zum Glück für uns Spieler gibt es auf dem Wühltisch oder bei Amazon jede Menge Top-Klassiker der letzten 3-5 Jahre zu Traumpreisen von 5-20 Euro, mit denen man locker noch die nächsten 3-5 Jahre über die Runden kommt. Dann braucht man auch seine Rechner solang nicht aufrüsten...


----------



## deadyduzi (11. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es bringt ja doch nix innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten(höchstens) ist auch diese Technik wieder geknackt.
> 
> Sinnloses verärgern/vergraulen der "wahren Kundschaft".
> 
> Edit: 3 gewählt



Richtig. Soweit ich weiß wurde AC2 schon geknackt, und das noch relativ einfach. 
Habe auch für 3 gestimmt, finde das lächerlich und halte es für einen Blödsinn.


----------



## Kalado (11. März 2010)

Ich krieg ja schon fast Selbstmordgedanken wenn ich sehe was für naive, unwirtschatfliche Leute da große Konzerne leiten dürfen.
Gehen wir mal den Lauf von Käufer und Raubkopierer durch:

Käufer:
Spiel kaufen.
Spiel installieren.
Serial eingeben.
Acount einrichten und Spiel aktivieren.
Notwendige Internetverbindung immer aurechterhalten.
Warten bis man connectet hat.
Wieder aufhören zu spielen weil die server überlastet sind.
In 1 Woche wenn die Server stabil laufen endlich anfangen vernünftig zu spielen.


Raubkopierer:
Spiel laden.
Spiel installieren.
Spiel cracken.
Spielen.


Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht ?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich schon oft herausgestellt hat, dass man mehr oder genausoviele Spiele verkauft wenn kein Kopierschutz vorhanden ist und so ein Kopierschutz an sich ja schon recht teuer ist.
Und im Falle Ubisoft sind die Server ja wohl auch nicht umsonst, dazu kommt wahrscheinlich noch Wartungspersonal und Fortbildung des Supports.

Die Ignoranz zu der viele Menschen anscheinend fähig sind ist unbegreiflich.


----------



## Rudi TD (11. März 2010)

Hashel schrieb:


> 3. es gibt games die bis heute noch keinen crack haben...bioshock 2 war z.b. 1 tag vor release mit crack im internet, bei ac2 jetzt nach ner woche noch keinen...vllt wird noch einer kommen, vllt auch nicht



Nichtmal 3 Tage nach Veröffentlichung gab's den ersten Crack im Netz.
Nur so am Rande.



> von daher hab ich es mir auch NUR gekauft, weil es noch keinen crack gibt


Ohne Worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hashel (13. März 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nichtmal 3 Tage nach Veröffentlichung gab's den ersten Crack im Netz.
> Nur so am Rande.




nicht wirklich...weder RELOADED, noch die razor grp hat einen offiziel funktionierenden crack bestätigt btw...bis heute nicht!!! falls doch dann link pls herr klug ;>


----------



## Rudi TD (14. März 2010)

Hashel schrieb:


> nicht wirklich...weder RELOADED, noch die razor grp hat einen offiziel funktionierenden crack bestätigt btw...bis heute nicht!!! falls doch dann link pls herr klug ;>



Ich werde hier garantiert NICHT gegen die Foren-Richtlinie verstoßen, nur um dir was zu beweisen.

Aber hey, wenn du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spendroc (12. April 2010)

Sorry, aber manche Kommentare sind schlicht falsch. Es gibt bisher keinen Crack - wobei beim Ubisoft-Launcher schon nicht mehr von einem Crack, sondern von einem Emulator gesprochen werden müsste -, der die geschützten Spiele problemlos und vollständig zum Laufen bringt. Es kann also nicht davon gesprochen werden, dass sich die Leecher das Spiel 'mal eben' runterladen und installieren können, während die Käufer in die Röhre gucken. Dem ist einfach nicht so, ein Blick in einschlägige Foren reicht, damit das einem schnell klar wird.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. April 2010)

richtig es gibt keinen funktionierenden crack. einfach aus dem grund weil man offline nicht alle funktionen hat. daher diese funktionen liegen auf den onlineservern und werden bei bedarf runtergeladen.
es wird eine ganze weile dauern bis eine gecrackte version halbwegs lauffähig ist.

aber die spieleherstellen werden feststellen, das sie selbst wenn kein crack kommt, sich das spiel nicht besser verkauft. denn dazu müssten die spiele mehr langzeitspaß bieten und nicht dauerfrust aufgrund serverdowns.

ich werde jedenfalls sicher nie ein spiel kaufen was man nicht komplett offline spielen kann.


----------



## Exitorz (18. April 2010)

Ich leide darunter, ich will doch für games kein Geld ausgeben. Fürher oder Später werden ALLE games gecracjt und gerippt werden, bei BC2 von EA bringt der copyschutz auch ned, diese lächerlichen 5.6GB kannst dir überall downloaden. BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH! ich will free games ohne dass ich etwas illegales machen muss

und BTW: ALLE CROSSFIRE SPIELER PLS PM @ ME

EDIT: Es wird in 10Jahren so Aussehen: 
Ubi macht Game mit allen Schutzschildern und Zahlencodes etc
Gamekosten = 500 Euro
einer kauft es
Alle habens
Ubisoft -> millionenverlust


----------

